# Coach Werks



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been a slacker fopr some time now when it comes to the hobby. I got some work done this week, and thought I should do a progress report.

First meet Candy.. she is sweet....








She has Kustom Color Candy Purple on top with Gloss black on the bottom all with a Blue/Green/Purple Flip metalic coat over it.. 
Next is Roger Doger Resin I got about ok a long time ago.. paints at least down...








not sure what I am going to do with or take this car.. wanted to make sure I could get the flake down on it...Forest green with the same Flip flake I used on the Willy panel....

The background cars...? thats another story....


And they all drove off in the car with the man in the yellow hat....

Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*I feel a toothache coming on!!`*

Very nice coach!! The panel is sweet alright!! And greens my color!! Lookin good!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice ta have ya back in the game Coach. 'Bout darn time!

Great metallics. Groovin' on the two tone Panel.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Candy looks great! The girl on the roof ain't bad either.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Candy is dandy, wine is fine but slot cars won't rot your teeth!

Beauties, Coach! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*yeah, yeah...you Werk all the time...lol I get it : )*

Coach,

I love the Purple Candy Panel truck alot. You sent me one of those gals on top but, just haven't used her yet...

I spy with my little eye a White Charger with Police & 911 on it. 

That #49 has those nifty big round tailights on it (  ) is that how old you are or is that Rogers age?



joez870 said:


> Candy is dandy, whine is fine but slot cars won't rot your teeth!
> 
> Beauties, Coach! :thumbsup:


They will if you are eating up a bunch of ZOTZ while you are working on them...doh

Bob...that aint no 5 cents candy bar...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Coach,
> 
> You sent me one of those gals on top but, just haven't used her yet...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

How about a birds eye view of that gal Coach??? Don't be teasing us!!! Cool color comb on the panel!!! Like the wheels also!!! Any details such as color, brand of wheels, etc., would be appreciated!!! RM


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

I like the little van never even noticed the girl on the top till i read the replys . You guys have a two Track mind. Not a one Track mind l.o.l.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Candy is sweet!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking good coach. "Bout time you got off your duff (and I don't mean the beer) and did something...LOL


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

pearl said:


> I like the little van never even noticed the girl on the top till i read the replys . You guys have a two Track mind. Not a one Track mind l.o.l.


HA HA .Thanks for the compliment Pearl !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sweet candy truck!!! I do see white charger behind it!!!??? is this the "spy detriot" from popular machanic that you not telling me!!???? lol

Nice color paint jobs man!! 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Sweet candy truck!!! I do see white charger behind it!!!??? is this the "spy detriot" from popular machanic that you not telling me!!???? lol
> 
> Nice color paint jobs man!!
> 
> Wes


shhhh its a surprize for Wes....


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great pic of the candy truck sitting at a red light. Too bad he can't smoke em when the light turns green!

Rich


----------



## pearl (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> HA HA .Thanks for the compliment Pearl !


I figured you might enjoy that. l.o.l.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> shhhh its a surprize for Wes....
> 
> 
> Dave


whooooaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Great pic of the candy truck sitting at a red light. Too bad he can't smoke em when the light turns green!
> 
> Rich


Oh yes he can, thats a Dallas Cop, you know he has his face stuffed in a Dunkin Doughnuts cup and can't see out of his good eye....lol..


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

OH yeah, he's paid for 'patrol' not 'traffic'.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

